# Saratoga Springs Treetop Villas bed and bath arrangements



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just wondering what # of beds are in each room, and how private the master is from the rest of the units.  Also, what are the whirlpool tubs like?  Are they like Animal Kingdom, Old Key West, or the other resorts?  Or are they for just one person.  Maybe there are no whirlpools?  

We may buy Disney points specifically to stay at Treetop Villas.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi Cindy,

I've stayed in the treehouses.  The master bedroom is private as it's on the left side of the kitchen away from the other two bedrooms on the right and the master bathroom butts up against the second bathroom. 

The master tub was a nice size, but I don't know if two people could fit or not (maybe if they are slender). The bed in the master was a queen and the 2nd bedroom had a queen. The third bedroom had bunk beds.  The living room had a sleeper chair and I (think?) a queen size sleeper couch. I can't remember if it was queen or full to be honest. 

I enjoyed the treehouses.  I actually saw an old fashioned bluebird (the little round ones) when we stayed last spring. I hadn't seen a bluebird since I was a child on my grandpa's farm. Here's some pictures and a floor plan:

http://www.mommymusings.com/treehouse-villas/

http://allears.net/acc/g_treehvillas.htm


----------



## MichaelColey (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's a pretty detailed description:

http://allears.net/ae/issue508.htm

You'll need 242-286 points for lower seasons and 318 or 416 for prime seasons.  ROFR prices are somewhere around $70/pp if you're buying resale and maintenance fees are about $5/pp.  That's nearly $20k up front and $1200-$1500 per year.  With a 5% opportunity cost of your $20k, that makes your cost per week of well over $2000.  Pretty steep, in my mind, for a week in a unit (albeit a very unique one) that only sleeps one more person than a 2BR.

You do get some tangible benefits as a DVC owner (like discounts on Annual Passes).

I would probably rent points if I wanted to stay there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 30, 2010)

I think I will just stick with Saratoga Springs for our next family trip.  I wondered if those slept more people than the 2 bedroom, but just one more person, and there is no king bed in the master.  

We were trying to get all of our kids to go with us next November, but I think 3 separate exchanges, so each family can have their own unit, would probably be better than anything else I can get.  Rick and I are getting to the point where privacy means a lot.  Maybe cramming us all into one unit, even if it had 3 bedrooms, would be a mistake.  There are exactly nine of us.  Can you imagine putting the maximum number in that unit, with seven adults and 2 kids.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 30, 2010)

Cindy, I enjoyed my stay but it felt a little isolated back in there in the woods.  I actually prefer staying in the 2 bedrooms in the Grandstand section because I like the easy walk to the main building. I guess I'm more of a city girl at heart or something - laughter.  

If the economy was better I'd own another 200 Saratoga points - I really like the resort. I can't wait until the Paddock section gets their new themed pool area. I go back and forth all the time about buying more Saratoga points, but I usually ultimately end up thinking I'll stay at Bonnet Creek or Cypress Harbour.  If I was just a little more confident with the economy I might be pushed over the edge to buy a few more Saratoga points, though.  I've seen people squeaking some $55 a point resales through ROFR.


----------



## skidoc (Oct 31, 2010)

We own Saratoga points and really enjoyed staying at THV.  The biggest drawback for me was that the Master bed is a Queen, not a King.  Our villa was right on the "river" and it was fun watching the boats go by.  We liked the essentially private pool in the THV development and liked taking the boat to DD.  Most certainly a unique experience; next time I think we'll stay at the main resort as I think my kids, now that they are getting older, will like the freedom of walking over to the feature pool, game room, etc.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 3, 2010)

Cindy, I just made an offer on 75 Saratoga resale points ($63 a point).  100 points is just too few for me.  I missed having more.  It's not the 200 more I would like, but at least that will put me back up to 175.    

175 would give me enough for an OKW Grand Villa every other year when we like to go.    Or a one bedroom every year.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 3, 2010)

> ROFR prices are somewhere around $70/pp if you're buying resale


This is very much out of date.  To a first order approximation, Disney has not ROFRd anything except for (some) BCV contracts since early January of this year.

You can take a look at the ROFR threads at DIS for more detail.



> There are exactly nine of us. Can you imagine putting the maximum number in that unit, with seven adults and 2 kids.


I have some friends who stayed there with 8 and said it was *very* cramped.  It might work out okay for six.


----------

